# Intel Core 2 Duo - welche Kerneleinstellungen?

## Takumo

hallo!

ich besitze einen Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor (E6400) und wollte den Kernel kompilieren. Im Kernel gibt es ja die Option, in der man den Prozessor auswählt. Leider steht da nichts vom Core 2 Duo Prozessor. Was muss ich also nehmen?

Vielen Dank voraus!

----------

## Dragonix

Welchen Kernel verwendest du?

M.w. gibts die Option erst im 2.6.20er. So wars zumindest bei mir.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ja die Option gibt es erst ab Kernel 2.6.20. Wenn du einen älteren Kernel verwendest, sollte Pentium IV dir korrekte Einstellung sein.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## astaecker

Core2 Duo Seite im Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## Takumo

Vielen Dabk für die Hilfe!

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass ich eher das Keyword "amd64" benutzen sollte, anstatt "x86"?

----------

## bbgermany

Das Keyword amd64 brauchst du, wenn du ein 64Bit System installieren willst. Das x86 Keyword ist für ein 32Bit System gedacht.

----------

## blu3bird

amd64 ist 64bit, x86 ist 32bit.

Ob du 64bit nutzen willst musste wissen, such mal im Forum, gibt sehr viele Threads welche Vorteile und Nachteile 64bit gegenüber 32bit hat.

----------

## Takumo

ah danke ^^

----------

## obrut<-

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ja die Option gibt es erst ab Kernel 2.6.20. Wenn du einen älteren Kernel verwendest, sollte Pentium IV dir korrekte Einstellung sein.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

und warum?

der core 2 ist ein überarbeiteter pentium m, kein p4. mit dem p4 hat er nur eines gemeinsam: eine sse-einheit, die wirklich 128 bit breit ist und nicht nur so tut als ob. der p4 hat einen völlig anderen internen aufbau. ausgelegt auf ineffizienz um den takt hoch zu bekommen. pentium m und core 2 setzen dagegen auf effizienz und hohe leistung bei geringem takt und nicht umgekehrt.

ich würde daher eher die einstellung "pentium m" im kernel wählen, wenn die für den core 2 noch nicht vorhanden ist.

bei den cflags ists natürlich etwas schwieriger, da es noch keine passende vorlage in den derzeitig stabilen gcc-version gibt.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und warum?
> 
> der core 2 ist ein überarbeiteter pentium m, kein p4. mit dem p4 hat er nur eines gemeinsam: eine sse-einheit, die wirklich 128 bit breit ist und nicht nur so tut als ob. der p4 hat einen völlig anderen internen aufbau. ausgelegt auf ineffizienz um den takt hoch zu bekommen. pentium m und core 2 setzen dagegen auf effizienz und hohe leistung bei geringem takt und nicht umgekehrt.
> ...

 

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das einzige was die CPU mit einem Mobile-Pentium gemeinsam hat, die SpeedStep Technologie ist. Aber ich kann mich auch irren.

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich würde daher eher die einstellung "pentium m" im kernel wählen, wenn die für den core 2 noch nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> bei den cflags ists natürlich etwas schwieriger, da es noch keine passende vorlage in den derzeitig stabilen gcc-version gibt.

 

Für solche Fragen ziehe ich immer das Gentoo Wiki vor: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Solo.2FDuo.2FQuad_.28Allendale.2C_Conroe.2C_Merom.2C_Kentsfield.29_and_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx_.28Woodcrest.2C_Clovertown.29

MfG. Stefan

----------

## astaecker

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> der core 2 ist ein überarbeiteter pentium m, kein p4. mit dem p4 hat er nur eines gemeinsam: eine sse-einheit, die wirklich 128 bit breit ist und nicht nur so tut als ob. der p4 hat einen völlig anderen internen aufbau. ausgelegt auf ineffizienz um den takt hoch zu bekommen. pentium m und core 2 setzen dagegen auf effizienz und hohe leistung bei geringem takt und nicht umgekehrt.

 

Das ist richtig, aber der Core2 ist soweit weiterentwickelt (z.B. Dual-Core), dass die Pentium-M Architektur auch nicht mehr passt. Daher sollte man bis jetzt für x86 den Pentium4 Prescott als Cflags wählen, da dieses zumindestens Dual-Core und die einzelnen SSE Befehlssätze unterstützt.

----------

